# EPA Says Glyphosate Not Likely Carcinogenic



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The key Monsanto Roundup ingredient?

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/markets/newswire/epa-says-glyphosate-key-ingredient-in-monsantos-roundup-likely-not-carcinogenic


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Depends on what they smoked in the AM.

The quality of their green seems to affect what they say.

Bottom line, if someone works for the epa, they are a stoner. Smoking encouraged there.

Only way I can see anything they do is logical.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Now if EPA says it's not likely carcinogenic, there will be those that say that Monsanto paid off the study. Can't accept the fact that not everything in this world is gonna kill you. They won't eat anything GMO but will spend thousands of dollars to have colored ink stabbed into their skin as a "statement"

Grab your Tin Foil Hats boys! It's gonna be a wild ride!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Tattoos, that's a sore subject with me......I am so tired of seeing folks use welfare/food stamps to buy their groceries yet they have their bodies covered with ink......are we paying for those too now? Not directly, but you have to admit, WE ARE! It makes me sick......I understand tattoos for some walks of life.....sailors who spent long hours on a ship, prisoners with nothing but time on their agenda, frat club, military branch, etc.....I have little use for the rest, looks like they haven't bathed and for some of them that I see, they didn't........perhaps it's used as a cover-up, to make it look like you didn't bathe when you really didn't


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> Tattoos, that's a sore subject with me......I am so tired of seeing folks use welfare/food stamps to buy their groceries yet they have their bodies covered with ink......are we paying for those too now? Not directly, but you have to admit, WE ARE! It makes me sick......I understand tattoos for some walks of life.....sailors who spent long hours on a ship, prisoners with nothing but time on their agenda, frat club, military branch, etc.....I have little use for the rest, looks like they haven't bathed and for some of them that I see, they didn't........perhaps it's used as a cover-up, to make it look like you didn't bathe when you really didn't


I agree with you 100%. And those people that have their bodies covered in tattoo's and great big disk stuck in their earlobes, they wonder why they can't find a good job. Beside the fact that they don't really want to work in the first place; hell they don't even know how to work. I sure as hell don't want them representing me; I want someone that is going to show a certain amount of professionalism. My customers don't want some guy that looks like he some sort of freak from Mars coming into their homes. I don't have a problem with a few tattoos; I have friends that have them, and each of their's have some sort of meaning.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> Tattoos, that's a sore subject with me......


Gotta agree with ya, dawg.

My wife did manage to get our three sons to over age 30, with no tattoos or 'extra' holes in their bodies (maybe I helped a little). But can't say that for their wives / girl friends however (yet they do have them in places that are normally covered, which is good). Nothing like seeing a beautiful rose turn into a wandering grapevine when they get those stretch marks. One of my son's better half, is wishing her folks would have been more against tattoos now, so she wouldn't be so embarrassed now..

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

r82230 said:


> Gotta agree with ya, dawg.
> 
> My wife did manage to get our three sons to over age 30, with no tattoos or 'extra' holes in their bodies (maybe I helped a little). But can't say that for their wives / girl friends however (yet they do have them in places that are normally covered, which is good). Nothing like seeing a beautiful rose turn into a wandering grapevine when they get those stretch marks. One of my son's better half, is wishing her folks would have been more against tattoos now, so she wouldn't be so embarrassed now..
> 
> Larry


 I imagine a Lot of folks have serious "regrets" about tattoos......
My brother had his wife's name tattooed on his arm for all to see while deployed, when he came back she was shacked up with another man  
Purty sure he regretted that one.....


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I have no use for a tattoo or any extra holes in my body, I have enough problems as is but that's just me. I've had a number of cuts put in my body from various surgeries but they have all been closed back up 

Watched a guy carrying his portable oxygen tank into a smoke shop today for either smokes or vapes. If you're already on oxygen 24/7 isn't it time to rethink your life, he was younger than me.

Leviticus 19:28

"Ye shall not make any cuttings in your flesh for the dead, nor print any marks upon you: I am the LORD."


----------

